# r13 vs oven corning 703



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am trying to decide to use R13 or oc 703 for corner floor to ceiling bass traps. I may have limitation of triangular for 17x17x24 or at most 24x24x34. I may prefer the first one. 

I read recently that GFR (How easy sound enters) is good for pink(R13) with 5000 vs oc 703 with 17000. I also read that pink stuff only good if you have lot of space.

My room is reasonably sized ( 21 feet long 9 feet high with width 14 -16). Still I only have space for 1 1/2 feet each side of screen (screen is 10 feet wide).

Since it is little easy to work with OC 703 and I need to take help from my friend(I am not good at all these stuff) , I want to lean towards OC 703. Does anybody did any testing with REW to find performance difference to reduce bass with OC 703 vs PINK stuff? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

703 is going to be the better performer and as you said, much easier to work with.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> 703 is going to be the better performer and as you said, much easier to work with.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks again Bryan. I am trying to evaluate to go for 17x17x24 or 24x24x34. Do you see performance gain of 34 face worth to look for?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Certainly the larger one not only gives more surface area but also is a better average thickness for lower frequency efficiency.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> Certainly the larger one not only gives more surface area but also is a better average thickness for lower frequency efficiency.
> 
> Bryan


I just checked my screen wall. I only have 18inch on each side of the screen. I guess I can only fit 17x17x24 but not 24x24x34. I did not know what is acoustics at the time of buying the screen.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That should be fine. That's a more standard size. Most of the guys that do the bigger ones are in recording studios.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> That should be fine. That's a more standard size. Most of the guys that do the bigger ones are in recording studios.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks. Finally, I am buying 6 boxes of oc 703 today and starting to build super chunk bass traps and some absorbers. After making super chunk bass trap, we are placing it in plastic and then seal it with gorilla tape and finally wrap in cloth. I am hoping that, it will fix nulls and ringing etc.


----------

